# How long does baby acne last?



## jenniferttc1

My little boy over the last 2 days has officially gotten his baby acne, and he has alot of little dots all over his face. How long does it usually last?


----------



## patientgirl

My little boy had this for nearly 3 weeks. We happened to have a doctor's appointment and while I thought it would pass on its own, he prescribed Oilatum cream which cleared it completely within 3 or 4 days (and he had it quite badly.) The cream helped to clear the dryness that came with it too and now he has lovely soft skin.
I used the Oilatum Junior cream 3 times a day and still apply it now after a bath just to make sure it doesn't come back!
The cream is also available to buy in Boots but free on prescription obviously!


----------



## jenniferttc1

patientgirl said:


> My little boy had this for nearly 3 weeks. We happened to have a doctor's appointment and while I thought it would pass on its own, he prescribed Oilatum cream which cleared it completely within 3 or 4 days (and he had it quite badly.) The cream helped to clear the dryness that came with it too and now he has lovely soft skin.
> I used the Oilatum Junior cream 3 times a day and still apply it now after a bath just to make sure it doesn't come back!
> The cream is also available to buy in Boots but free on prescription obviously!

Aw we don't have a boots, I live in the US but maybe I can google and see if they see it in any of the stores.


----------



## Daisydog

Lasted about two weeks I think. Didn't use any creams just a daily wash with water and it went all by itself.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Does the acne always get pretty bad and what week did it happen for your LO? 
My friends baby got the baby acne really bad, I know she had it at 5 weeks, but forgot to ask if it went away.


----------



## CharT

My little boy had milk spots when he was born and they lasted about 6 weeks they just cleared up on their own!


----------



## Lyo28

Mine had it from 3 weeks to just over 5 weeks, they were awful, his poor little face was covered in them.

edited to add they just sort of disapeared over night at 5 weeks


----------



## jenniferttc1

3-4 weeks seems to be the popluar time. Fingers crossed it goes away in 2-3 weeks. They started of mild with just 2-3 of them, now they ae all over his poor cheeks.


----------



## tucker07

lasted a few days than he would get one randomly but would go away in a day or two.


----------



## d_b

LO had it quite bad from about week 3 to week 6 or so. He still gets spots every now and then. I've read recently that putting breastmilk on it can help.


----------



## addie140910

Evelyn had this too! She is 4 weeks old. I just really started to notice it day before yesterday though, and have been dipping a soft cloth in breast milk and rubbing that on her face 2x a day. The spots have already gone from red to a soft pink so I am guessing it is working. :)

Also my MIL advised me to try not to use soap, lotion, or baby wipes on Evelyns face because at this age their skin is just so sensitive. Oops! I had been using baby wipes on her face to wipe the spit up off, especially when she spits up so much it gets in her hair and everywhere else. (They do not give her bottom a rash, or a rash anywhere else on her :shrug:) I have since stopped and now just use a warm wet cloth. <3


----------



## quirk

It lasted about 3 weeks with our LO.


----------



## jenniferttc1

addie140910 said:


> Evelyn had this too! She is 4 weeks old. I just really started to notice it day before yesterday though, and have been dipping a soft cloth in breast milk and rubbing that on her face 2x a day. The spots have already gone from red to a soft pink so I am guessing it is working. :)
> 
> Also my MIL advised me to try not to use soap, lotion, or baby wipes on Evelyns face because at this age their skin is just so sensitive. Oops! I had been using baby wipes on her face to wipe the spit up off, especially when she spits up so much it gets in her hair and everywhere else. (They do not give her bottom a rash, or a rash anywhere else on her :shrug:) I have since stopped and now just use a warm wet cloth. <3

I have been using baby wipes too but recently stopped! :0 
He use to get eye boogers like crazy and his eyes were leaking so I wiped them off his cheek. I've been hearin alot about breast milk! I accidently squirted some in his eye and his eyes cleared up like that one post I seen recently about putting it in their eyes for that. But I didn't do it on purpose, but guess it worked! :haha:


----------



## mumnbean

My little man got his around just before he hit 4 weeks, and it is nearly completely cleared now and he will be 7 weeks tomorrow! My daughter had exactly the same, and for the same time too. Glad it goes away so quickly... I was teasing him about it for a while there!


----------



## jenniferttc1

It doesnt seem so bad today, but of course its dark and im probably a little sleep deprived haha 
At first the were pretty red. Some were big too! My friends baby got it so bad she said she hated taking her out in public cause of it.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Kendra has just broke out in these spots all over her cheeks! Some off the spots have white heads on them, her poor cheeks are red and have about 100 on each side! I hope they go soon!

xxxx


----------



## pixydust

Elodie has it a little too, hope it clears soon, I remember Jake having it but cant remember how long it lasted - not long though x


----------



## jenniferttc1

hes now getting craddle cap too i think :( its getting flaky on his scalp


----------



## Mb2012

My daughter has this I think it started around 3 or so weeks they were red then and her doctor told us to only use 1% cortisone cream on it it seems to be helping a little as her face looks like its clearing up some, she also has whiteheads on her face and cradle cap. Try to make sure none of the flakes get on his face the doctor told me it can make it worse so keep his hair washed and clean.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Mb2012 said:


> My daughter has this I think it started around 3 or so weeks they were red then and her doctor told us to only use 1% cortisone cream on it it seems to be helping a little as her face looks like its clearing up some, she also has whiteheads on her face and cradle cap. Try to make sure none of the flakes get on his face the doctor told me it can make it worse so keep his hair washed and clean.

How often should I wash his hair with craddle cap?


----------



## ljo1984

Freya had it for a few weeks, same sort of age. I noticed your bf, I mentioned the spots in passing infront of hv and she said it's due to my hormones in my milk! But it had settled now and she has clear skin. 
Craddle cap Imogen had and I used dentenox shampoo and used it 2-3 times a week when bathing her as it wasn't really bad. Freyas not had any yet but I still used dentenox (I love the smell too lol) but apparently expressed bm is supposed to be good on it but I've no experience of doing this. X


----------



## Mb2012

jenniferttc1 said:


> Mb2012 said:
> 
> 
> My daughter has this I think it started around 3 or so weeks they were red then and her doctor told us to only use 1% cortisone cream on it it seems to be helping a little as her face looks like its clearing up some, she also has whiteheads on her face and cradle cap. Try to make sure none of the flakes get on his face the doctor told me it can make it worse so keep his hair washed and clean.
> 
> How often should I wash his hair with craddle cap?Click to expand...




ljo1984 said:


> Freya had it for a few weeks, same sort of age. I noticed your bf, I mentioned the spots in passing infront of hv and she said it's due to my hormones in my milk! But it had settled now and she has clear skin.
> Craddle cap Imogen had and I used dentenox shampoo and used it *2-3 times a week* when bathing her as it wasn't really bad. Freyas not had any yet but I still used dentenox (I love the smell too lol) but apparently expressed bm is supposed to be good on it but I've no experience of doing this. X

2-3 times a week is what we were told. I read online that baby oil on the scalp and then scrubbing with a brush and washing their hair works but I have no idea and I'm too paranoid it'll cause more problems to try and I've also heard about breast milk helping but I'm not too sure either. Maybe ask around the breast feeding section and they may be able to help.


----------



## ljo1984

I've just been brushing my toddlers hair and I've noticed a couple of small patches (size of a 5p coin) that looks like cradle cap!! I think I'll try the oil to soften it and give her hair a wash. I use children's shampoo and separate conditioner on her hair every other day, it's quite long and thick and shes a hair player so if she's got any food on her hands it's in there ha ha, so does need washing. Wonder what using dentinox only in her hair would be like! Very static I think ha ha. X


----------



## MeowPurr32

My poor little guy (5 weeks old) also has baby acne so bad it's all over his face, neck, some on his head, all over his shoulders, and along the top of his chest. He has a few around his nipples and on his male parts, too. 

I think they look kind of cute, but people make comments about them. His aunt said she wanted to photoshop the photos of him and her because of it. Even if she was joking, I don't find that funny. 

I tried putting breast milk on his face one day, but it seemed worse the next day, so I am afraid to try again. Have been washing his face (and bathing him) with just water, so it's not due to products. 

Hoping it goes away soon! It's been at least 3 weeks already, and some seem to be drying out, but he's also getting new ones :nope:
I've read baby acne can last months in some cases...


----------

